# Is 8 weeks too young?



## Cyclesarah (Aug 8, 2004)

As some of you may have seen from my previous posts (quite a while ago!) my hubby and I are going to be getting two cats soon. Because of some issues (we are Americans in the UK, we want indoor only cats...etc) the rescue groups out here will only adopt kittens out to us. The next litter available is going to be adopted out at 8 weeks old...I thought that was perhaps a bit too young. :roll: I know it is best to adopt a cat at 12-14 weeks...what do you guys think? These would be the first cats for both of us. We were planning on going the purebred route, only because up until this past week we could not find a rescue group that would adopt out to us. (and I have been searching since late July) But now that I have found kittens in need, I am having second thoughts about getting a purebred as I have always been one to go to a shelter and save a life. (where all of our dogs that my family had came from) 
So...what is the consensus - is 8 weeks too young, or is it a good age to bring the babies home?
Thanks!  
Sarah


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

In a perfect world, you would like to keep them with their mother until 12 to 14 weeks like you said. However, many people on this forum got their cats at 8 weeks (or even younger) and they've turned out pretty well.

I wouldn't be too worried, especially if you're getting a pair. 

G'luck, and please show us some pictures.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I agree..I think as a gral rule you'd like them to be 12 or so wks, but you can rear 8 wks old babies as well as younger ones.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I plan on keeping my kittens until 12 weeks, because between 8 and 12 weeks a kitten matures the equivalent of 2 years old to 3 years old. That's a year of development in four weeks! I know rescues like to place kittens at 8 weeks because they're still "cute", but people aren't adopting a kitten, they're adopting a cat. To me it makes more sense to want a possibly more well-adjusted cat.


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Eight weeks is fine AS LONG AS it is completely weaned (sp?) from it's mother. If not, it should stay a bit longer...

Callie was given to me at 7 weeks. I don't know if he was completely weaned, but he has a kneading fettish to this day. Bailey was 8 weeks.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

12 weeks is optimal but 8 weeks should be ok. I got Chaos when he was 6-8 weeks old and he has turned out just fine.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

well i got my 6 and a half week old kitten lily yesturday and i was a bit worried shes miss her brothers and sisters but shes fine, so your lucky to get two together so they can have that bond together!
Lily is starting to get used to my older cats now and is eating and drinking really well and hasnt had any toilet accidents yet! :wink: its like i've always had her shes so friendly!


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I got Tiger at 7 weeks and he did just great! I got him from a family so he was great with my kids and he ate well and had no bathroom accidents. He's 3 months old now and very loveable and crazy.

Good luck to you! I think having 2 will be really fun!

Nancy


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

I think there can be some instances where a little younger is better. I got my Ming when she was 8 weeks old but our friends waited for their two until they were 12+ weeks. All were outside cats. The brother they got never got used to peeing in the litterbox and they eventually had to give him back to the gal they got him from.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Renea said:
> 
> 
> > Most kittens are given away around 8 + weeks. Plus all my friends keep buggin me for them LOL so i told no earlier then 8 weeks
> ...


from: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10102


----------



## Cyclesarah (Aug 8, 2004)

Thank you to everyone for your insight and advice! I really would like to get a kitten that is a bit older and had more time with their mom, but as some of you have pointed out, that is not always possible! Hubby and I will go and see these kittens in about 6 weeks. If the kittens just do not seem ready (and they may be all adopted, who knows!) we will just hold off a bit longer. I will keep you all posted!  But whatever the case, we are going to get two, so I think that that will help the kittens adjust just a bit more.
Thanks again for the advice - you all are wonderful!
Sarah


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If one would adopt a rescue kitten then any age would great. I have trapped 4 weeks old or younger(my own Frosty) because I knew it would be their only chance of not having to live in the wild surrounded by dangers. One must know that it is very expensive (had to buy lots of KMR which) and it is a great responsability because the kittens are very fragile. SO I wouldn't recommend it unless one knows what to expect and is fully prepared to trap/rescue feral kittens.
However, lately although I have trapped quiete young kittens - I am referring to my feral colony - they were so wild that I had to return them to their moms. I felt bad about it but they were biting me ferociously. One of them was really *mean* I called her *satan*
So as you can see, it would all right in that situation. But when it comes to a breeder they have the responsability to keep the babies as long as possible because the kittens will be properly socialized. 
I notice/spy on how some of the momma cats whose kittens I couldn't trap take their babies on little field trips disciplining, gently introducing them to the world.

If it were up to me I would let all kittens with their momas for the time required but they move them so often that sometimes it is very difficult to find them. Plus the more they stay the less chances to tame them I have - I can offer as example the above circumtance with the cute little satan .

Let us know when you will adopt and post pictures - best of luck


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a UK person and as far as I know all the rescue centres are happy to adopt at 8 weeks. I think it's to clear space  Something is in my head abot them being old enough to vaccinate at 8 weeks so then they send them to new homes. I might just be having a senior moment but I'm sure I read that somewhere


----------

